# Critical Mass Audio Who wants to see ULX9V?



## yogegoy (Feb 11, 2011)

This was requested a while ago and forgot about it, sorry about that bit. This is CM's only x-over that they sell for millions of bucks, I didn't pay that much and would only comment "Price too low to advertise".


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Hope you didn't pay over 150 bucks for that. J/K, saw what they where asking on ebay and its ridiculous.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes.That was me.
Thank you.I was curious to see how it was made and what opamps was used.
Tricky is right.Its just an average crossover.It looks like 4580 or 4560's along with 5532's as buffer's.No Wima caps or anything special.Similar to an Audio Control but not exactly.
This is why I love these pictures.I had bid on a few of them but never wanted to go over about $150 since I was just curious.So I never got one.I think retail is $1900 and when they auction them on Ebay.Someone,(Metroholdings),bids them up,then they always give the next highest bidder a second chance offer.
They usually go for $300-$400 when auctioned.

I now know not to waste anymore time trying for one of these.Im always modifying crossovers with better parts.I thought maybe this one would be made good enough that there would be little room for improvement.But,its just like most of the rest.


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Yes.That was me.
> Thank you.I was curious to see how it was made and what opamps was used.
> Tricky is right.Its just an average crossover.It looks like 4580 or 4560's along with 5532's as buffer's.No Wima caps or anything special.Similar to an Audio Control but not exactly.
> This is why I love these pictures.I had bid on a few of them but never wanted to go over about $150 since I was just curious.So I never got one.I think retail is $1900 and when they auction them on Ebay.Someone,(Metroholdings),bids them up,then they always give the next highest bidder a second chance offer.
> ...


There was a huge debate moons ago about their amps and that thread included some gut shots. Pretty much same conclusion was reached....


----------



## yogegoy (Feb 11, 2011)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Yes.That was me.
> Thank you.I was curious to see how it was made and what opamps was used.


You are welcome, so far that's all the Critical Mass Audio that I have in possession. I also posted my newest Lanzar OPTI 110001D amp. :2thumbsup:


----------

